# please help me....



## enigma600 (May 10, 2013)

can please help me i install magic lantern v2.3 on canon 600d and i format the cart and now i cant switch on the camera is all off ... can help me plzz


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2013)

Have you tried asking on the Magic Lantern Forums?


----------

